# Game Thread:Monday April 11th, Phoenix @ Los Angeles



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

<CENTER>* @ *


*Phoenix Suns (58-19) @ Los Angeles Kobe's (34-43)* 
*Monday, April 11th, 7:30pm PST*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Los Angeles Kobe's

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Chucky Atkins 
SG: Sasha Vujacic
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Slava Medvedenko
C: Brian Grant 




*Key Reserves:*





























Devean George
Jumaine Jones
Brian Cook
Luke Walton


*Previous Meetings*:

Suns have won all 3 games



</CENTER>


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns have one all three previous games and should win this one fairly easy

Prediction

Suns 120
Lakers 101

Thanks Tempe for the game thread :cheers:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Sun 121
Lakers 103

Amare 41pts 14reb 3asts 4blk

Is Sasha going to start this game?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im pissed. Lets beat down these damn Lakers!!!

:curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope we come out on fire and just blow em out of the water as we should. More than last time. No let downs. I can't believe, we lost to GS and Houston like we did. 2 games that shouldn't have gotten away.

[email protected] pic of Kobe at the top. All yr I've dubbed this team "Kobe's Los Angeles Heat" cuz they gutted the Heat and it's Kobe's team of course.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns up 31-29 at half.

Amare already with 3 fouls....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KidCanada said:


> Suns up 31-29 at half.
> 
> Amare already with 3 fouls....


Wow half? No team scored in the 2nd qrter? :laugh: You do mean end of 1st qrter.

Lakers are playing inspired. Q is out with an injury and Amare has 3 fouls. Not going so well. 3's have been a key in this game from us so far.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Wow half? No team scored in the 2nd qrter? :laugh: You do mean end of 1st qrter.


Yeah, I'm an idiot :clown:.

Yikes...Suns down 54-52 at HALF. Marion had played solid so far going 5-7 with 14 points. Jackson is also playing well in place of Q Rich. Suns got to dig down deep and pull this one out. Last thing they need is a 3 game losing streak right before the playoffs.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am not watching the game (it's not on national tv). 

Amare only played 12 mins with 1pt. What happened to him? Is he injured or just in foul trouble? 

Looks like Jim Jackson played more than Q. What happened to Q? Still ice cold? 

Man, we NEED to win this one!! Come on, guys.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Only 2:21 left in the 3rd quarter. It's 12:24 here...I am going to sleep. 

75-73 Suns. Man, sooooooo close. 

How did Amare get into foul trouble that quickly? Was the ref so determined to get rid of him and let Lakers win? LOL :angel: 

Hopefully, I'll see a good news tomorrow morning. Night guys.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Amare 4 Personal fouls in 14 mins? Yikes. Do the refs REALLY hate him that bad? Damn.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Looks like Jim Jackson played more than Q. What happened to Q? Still ice cold?


I think he's injured.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns pull it out in the 4th Q winning 108-97. :clap: 

Jim Jackson was huge in this game scoring 25 points with 7 threes!
Johnson, Marion, and Nash all had solid games as well.

A slow start and Amare's foul trouble left the Suns battling in the 4th quarter but good to see them pull out the win.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Box Score 

Anyone know how Richardson got injured?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

KidCanada said:


> Box Score
> 
> Anyone know how Richardson got injured?


I got this from Rotoworld.com



> Quentin Richardson has suffered a sprained ankle tonight and will not return to the game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now Rotoworld has him listed as day-to-day. I'm sure they can do without him against New Orleans


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Good win, nice to see Jim Jackson stepping up when the team needs him!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate to say this but I think Jim Jackson CAN replace Q if we want to. Jim Jackson is a great shooter and he doesn't take bad shots. 

This is not to say we need Q when his jumper is on. That just tells you we have depth!! muhahahahahaha. 

Even with Amare in foul trouble and Q injured, we could still beat the surprisingly motiviated Lakers..... :cheers:


----------

